
Strava ends integration with Relive due to API terms violation - franky47
https://support.strava.com/hc/en-us/articles/360030429332-An-update-on-our-integration-with-Relive
======
franky47
I wish they made it more clear what part of the API usage policy has been
abused by Relive, for other who depend on the Strava API (like me) to learn
from the experience.

